# General > Reunions >  Wick High..78/79/80  class 3b then 4b ?

## marc witten

Hi Trying to get in touch,to find out if anyone remembers me from my time at Wick High in the late 70's very early 80's,the family moved to Berriedale from North Yorkshire,had a great time crofting ? ,I went on to join the RAF,coming home regularly,we then moved to Lybster bigger Croft at Shelligoe..most folks will know my Mum and Dad,they probably know my Mum best as she was the District Nurse,then Sister,Midwife,thenin the health center on the Riverside in Wick,if anyone especially David MacKay brother Donald Mum did postie,just along from Borgue at berriedale,Miss the place with great affection last there was 2004 ish,would love to go back,even do what my Parents did,would love it too bits,many thanks Marc Witten

----------


## don5646

hi mark,i remember you from years ago. beach-combing below Borgue - you burst the booie, school-bag handpainted with AD/DC or Meatloaf on it? I live in Dunbeath, was a few years on buses, now at Transerve depot doing road maintenance. Brother David was in army for years, out of it now.   Mum, "Mari the Post", has been retired about 7 years, still at the Rhian, Borgue.  frm Donald Mackenzie

----------


## grandma

Hi Mark - I remember you but I was in the same year as Howard.  Your mum was a terrific mid-wife/ district nurse.

----------

